# nexus 7 won't charge or turn on



## whereismymind (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi. I have an ASUS nexus 7, will not charge nor turn on.I have never had a problem with the charger or charging port. My tablet was on 5% and as I went to pick it up to use it, it went black and wouldn't power on. 

**I left it charging for a few hours to ensure it isnt too dead. I have tried every solution i can find. holding power button and power button+volume down for various lengths, plugged in and unplugged, nothing will show up on screen-not even the battery charging symbol. 

ps.** Just updated andriod os to the newest update, **

spoke with asus online chat customer service and they offered less solutions than i found online. is there anything else I can try? Or is it time to just pay and send it in to the company?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

First I hope you are charging it through a wall outlet and not through a USB port on a computer.

I think I'd spend $5 and get another micro USB to USB cable just to be sure there is nothing with the cable. Plug it in and let it alone for about 10 hours then see if it comes back to life.


----------

